# Will this kill my CTD?



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

So next month I will be moving to a location less than a mile from my place of employment. I have purchased a bicycle to use for commuting most days, but my question is this:
Being a diesel, how bad is it for me to use it just for that short of distance? I know in the winter it will be murder on my car, but what about in general? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The car will never warm up on cold days unless you plug it in with a heater. Still, short daily drives like this are not good for cars unless you also get a few miles after work on them. I'd buy a $500 beater for that drive...or walk.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Commute like you stole it! Take it the long way around, stop in a drive through! Take a long lunch every day! 

Get an electric Razer scooter?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

It's your future...I seeeeeeeee....a VOLT.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

That sucks. Might be best to trade it in now while you can still get some nice $$$ for it. A bike is ideal and in the winter, I'd walk it, or as mentioned above a beater. Do you drive much when you're not going to and from work?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> That sucks. Might be best to trade it in now while you can still get some nice $$$ for it. A bike is ideal and in the winter, I'd walk it, or as mentioned above a beater. Do you drive much when you're not going to and from work?


Unfortunately I had negative equity my trade in when I got this vehicle, so I would lose a lot trading it in right now. And yes, I do drive a lot not including work. My current location is only 8 miles from my job, so that still only accounts for very little of my total mileage. 

Those of you giving me suggestions, I stated in my OP that I already purchased a bike for most days, but when there is heavy snow or rain or days I have to bring lots to work, I was asking how terrible that is for my car. 

Also, this may only be a temporary situation. I'm in the military, moving into housing. Once the one year lease is up I may decide to move again. Even if I don't, I will be moving elsewhere in the country in just 2.5 years from now. I have considered selling it in favor of a sports car, but that's just a dream at the moment. The main reason for this post is to find out the actual effects this will have on my engine. The advice to just buy a $500-1000 beater for work actually sounds reasonable. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Used in moderation, and given the chance to stretch its legs every now and then with errands or a highway trip, it'll be just fine.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

MOTO13 said:


> It's your future...I seeeeeeeee....a VOLT.


Or an electric Harley.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

While it's true that there is more wear on an engine while it's cold, the main thing that causes problems, while driving only short distances, is that the condensation of h2o that collects in the oil never gets to evaporate because the oil never gets hot enough. This can be minimized by driving a longer distance (15-20 mi.) once a week. I'm an amsoil dealer in SE Iowa, in a small town. Most of my customers only drive 5-7k miles a year. Having done hundreds of oil analysis's over the years, it is evident that the once a week longer trip works fine. One of my customers drives a 99 camry back and forth to the university 1/2 mile. Last time I changed the oil there was lots of h2o in it. I think is surely would have died if not for using synthetic oil.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

You will hurt the DPF more then the engine. The modern diesels are built to handle any type of driving. The emissions is a different story. I only have a 6 mile commute to work each way and my car has been fine. Your MPG will suck and you might cut off a regen a couple times but other then that you should be fine.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

wrong car for this.

im considering selling my car cuz my promotion at work comes with free fuel...minus whale drive my jeep


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 2 year old (almost) Cruze diesel and have only 20,000km on the clock (12,000miles) with a 20minute drive to work and I have no problems at all. As long as it gets an occasional trip everything is fine. It is too good a car to lose money on especially as you may be transferred anyway.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My 2 cents on this is that I worked close to where I was living for a while and just got up earlier and took the extended route on the way in to make it a 10-15 minute commute.

I agree with what others have posted. It's not good to drive *any* car only short distances, but if you intersperse longer trips (or take the long way), you should be just fine.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I would also worry about the DEF fluid going bad before it gets used up. May have to drain it and refill it with new DEF every so often.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I doubt that it will damage the car to drive it that way for a few years but I would not do it forever. Avoid water buildup in the fuel by avoiding biodiesel.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Diesel cars in Europe have been doing short trips like that for ever. Just take it out for a fang every week or two and you will be fine.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Diesel cars in Europe have been doing short trips like that for ever. Just take it out for a fang every week or two and you will be fine.


has dpf been around in Europe for ever? 

no.

thats the issue.

at work we have a fleet of dpf equipped semi trucks hauling at a mine....they run along fine....then there is the water truck, crawling around at 15kmh all day long spreading water to keep dust down....we have to do a parked regen every day on it cuz its simply not run fast/hard enough to regen while driving.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Since you are @ Great Lakes, I'd take it out and head up Hwy 41 to I-94. exit off @ Hwy 11, to the 
truck stop west of I-94 and pick up some O&H Danish Kringle!!!! Once month your car will be fine, Your waistline, not so much..

PS:I have no investments in that company. My Mom is originally from Racine, WI.

My $.02...

Ken


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

My commute looks to be changing as well from 90 miles a day to less than 1.

Really wishing I had kept the ST right about now.

Not worried about damaging the car with the short trips, other trips I take will make up for it. Cars are engineered for everything now a days. Just would rather have a sportier car again if I don't need the fuel savings. 

We'll see what happens.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> My commute looks to be changing as well from 90 miles a day to less than 1.
> 
> Really wishing I had kept the ST right about now.
> 
> ...


Mine spent a lot of time in traffic, short trips and never any problems related to that. But a lot of highway too.


----------

